# Plumbing vent issue



## Knyte260 (Jul 15, 2005)

Remodeling a full bath... moved drain about 2 feet to center into now larger shower. All finish work is done now, tile, etc. I guess I needed to add a vent now with this extra 2 feet, I'm having huge issues. I was unaware of issues until finishing all the plumbing setup today (SINK). Toilet sink and shower all set up, ready to go. Now when either upstairs toilet flushes, tries to vent shower drain. What the **$% do I do. Rip ceiling down under and add vent? At the shower drain? Where exactly? I'm ripping my eyes out here - I seriously feel like driving off a bridge.

Its like whatever vent system is set up in this house is defunct altogether. 

Calling plumber in the morning, just needed to explode on my keys.


----------



## ricks_plumbing (Jan 2, 2006)

post a pic and itll be easier to tell yea


----------



## Knyte260 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Picture...*

Ok. Well I drew up a quick picture to help describe my problem.

I think I'm having a clog somewhere between my first and second floor. On Friday a plumber came out, removed toilet in Bath1 and tried a hand auger, then a machine with 14 foot of cable. Problem was "apparantly" fixed as we flushed toilet and ran sink in other room (Bath2) for a few minutes. Later that night the clog must have refilled and I was having overflow issues again (overflowing sewage into shower of Bath1).

He came out again Saturday, ran 35 feet of cable down toilet in Bath1 and supposedly said he heard whatever was clogging break apart and the line drained. He then put his ear to the curb access and told me to flush the toilets. He said he could hear them flushing through fine and that the problem was fixed. I then flushed the toilet and additional 5 or so times and ran the sinks. Everything appeared OK and I was trying to be optimistic.

This morning the problem still exists. 

The first floor has been flushing fine and no overflow issues at all. None of the sinks or toilets are gargling.


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

over 6 ft from the existing vent would require new. maybe the 2 addl ft put you over. probably a boca vent now?


----------

